# PB Flathead



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Caught this 13lber outta the Scioto near South Bloomfield on frozen Shad. The rest of the 7 cats we caught were 4lbs or less but this one made the night.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

nicely done!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Very nice cat you have there. Bloomfield south of columbus?


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

comgrats on your pb.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

nice fish, congrats


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on your PB


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations

I have heard those Scioto flats like shadsicles 

Once the river flathead turn on Mike and I will
be gettin ready


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

katfish said:


> I have heard those Scioto flats like shadsicles



I think that's about all they like. Man, I tell you there are literally 10 times are many shad (maybe more) in the Scioto than the GMR.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for the congrats, hopefully it wont be my PB for long but its nice to catch a Flathead. Tried down at Seneca last Fri night till 4:30am with large live bait and only caight 4, 2-5 pound channels. Obviously you gotta put in a little more work to find Flats in a large lake like that. yea it was S.Bloomfield just down 23 S. of Columbus


----------



## CatCarnage (Jul 17, 2007)

Great fish, caught in only 3 ft of water. I was killing steelwolve that night on a bunch of smaller channels. Then he decides to pull in his PB, congrats. This would give him a 30 lbs lead on me for the year. Til we went back about a week later and I hooked into a 6 lbs flattie and a couple smaller channels while he skunked that night.Now with the season winding down Steelwolves lead is at 12 lbs with both of us over 500 lbs a piece on the season and a total of 6 flatheads in and both of us getting PB this year Steelwolve= 13 lbs flathead and me 20 flathead. Got a real good feeling this marks can still be broke here in these last few weeks. Im coming for ya Steel!!!!!


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

very nice.


----------

